# Whats the weirdest movie you've ever seen?



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I think for me its Werckmeister Harmonies by Hungarian director Bela Tarr a close second would be Ingmar Bergman's Hour of the Wolf. What about you? I like weird movies so maybe I can get some ideas of new weird films to see...


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

You've probably seen these...

*Requiem for a dream*, not because of content but the style of the director. The music and effects were very odd.

*Mulholland Drive*. I didn't have any notion of what I getting myself into when I first started it. (It didn't help that I watched it right after requiem)


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

'Brazil'.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

That Darn Punk with Joe Escalante from the Vandals. **** was trippy.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Being John Malkovich


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Bambi.


----------



## add2list (Nov 10, 2010)

Jubilee (pretty much everything directed by Derek Jarman) where Queen Elizabeth I travels through time to the punk scene in 1970's London.

Guillermo Del Torro's vampire movie: Cronos

Lars Von Trier's Antichrist.

If it's been released by the Criterion Collection, there's a good chance it'll be a weird movie.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

cool keep em coming I've seen some of the ones listed others i havent...yet. That David Lynch film reminded me of his film: Eraserhead, thats a pretty weird one too


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

add2list said:


> If it's been released by the Criterion Collection, there's a good chance it'll be a weird movie.


That's pretty true lol at bare minimum it'll be interesting, I'll watch any CC film!


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Eden Log is actually kind of weird.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

The Fall http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460791/ was kinda weird but SO good. :yes


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

Weird movies that come to mind are Big Fish and James and the Giant Peach. l ya


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

The Box, very bizzare movie


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

MirrorMask is pretty... unusual.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I just watched Waking Life the other night, which I found to be pretty weird. Also, Salvador Dali's _Un Chien Andalou_.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Delicatessen.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Mc Borg said:


> I just watched Waking Life the other night, which I found to be pretty weird. Also, *Salvador Dali's Un Chien Andalou*.


 Yeah, that's one of the weirdest movies I've ever seen.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

_Tampon Tango_


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

My Dinner With Andre is the most unique movie I've seen but I wouldn't call it weird.

If you want to see something really weird dig up the Star Wars Christmas tv special from bittorrent. Shown once on tv and buried because it was so awful. Art Carney has Christmas dinner with a Wookie family.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not sure. First couple of things that popped into my mind are 2001 and Pink Floyd's The Wall though I think I've seen weirder.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jacob's ladder
Old Boy
Ed Wood
_Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_


----------



## Cooper (Jan 21, 2010)

"weird movies" is my favourite genre I have to check some of the movies listed that I haven't seen opcorn
The weirdest one I own has got to be Altered States. Id also recommend The fountain, and The Mothman Prophecies


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Cooper said:


> "weird movies" is my favourite genre I have to check some of the movies listed that I haven't seen opcorn
> The weirdest one I own has got to be Altered States. Id also recommend The fountain, and The Mothman Prophecies


Seems like something I'll want to watch this summer vacations. :yes

The Fountain is weird and so awesome <3


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

_Gummo_ is definitely a weird movie. Not necessarily good, just very weird.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Eraserhead, definitely Eraserhead.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Cooper said:


> "weird movies" is my favourite genre I have to check some of the movies listed that I haven't seen opcorn
> The weirdest one I own has got to be Altered States. Id also recommend The fountain, and The Mothman Prophecies


Altered States is definitely weird! I have it on vhs somewhere haven't seen it in ages.

I cant wait to check out some of the movies that this thread has brought to my attention thanks everyone and lets keep this thread going for all of us that like weird movies!


----------



## uchiha55 (May 16, 2011)

Silent Hill 
The Exorcist


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

*A Serbian film*. I challenge you all to watch it, and send your feedback to my pm box. Should make for an entertaining read on my part.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Eraserhead x.x


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Suicide Club. Not so much weird as it was crazy as ****'ness wrapped in a raping my brain package.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Forgot what it's called, but it's about a little girl living with her father on the country. And then he dies and she thinks he is alive, and then some creepy lady comes and sews him and makes him a doll and the old lady has sex with some postal service-guy in a shed. And it ends with a train accident nearby and a woman takes care of the little girl. Pretty ****ing weird movie, if you ask me. :S

If someone knows the name I would be grateful.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

What comes to mind is Splice... though I've probably seen weirder.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Dogville. It's filmed on a black top with all the buildings and set just drawn on the ground on chalk like blue prints. When the actors go to "open the doors" they just mimic it and a sound effect is played. It's about how this girls is accepted into a community and they slowly begin to take advantage of her and abuse her. One of my favorite movies. Very macabre.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> *A Serbian film*. I challenge you all to watch it, and send your feedback to my pm box. Should make for an entertaining read on my part.


I read a full description of that movies plot a few weeks ago and I wanted to puke :blank I doubt I could make it past the first 15 minutes without puking.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

ObamaGoesPostal said:


> Forgot what it's called, but it's about a little girl living with her father on the country. And then he dies and she thinks he is alive, and then some creepy lady comes and sews him and makes him a doll and the old lady has sex with some postal service-guy in a shed. And it ends with a train accident nearby and a woman takes care of the little girl. Pretty ****ing weird movie, if you ask me. :S
> 
> If someone knows the name I would be grateful.


_Tideland_


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

Irreversible was pretty fuc tup and pretty rubbish too.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

A few that haven't been mentioned:

Meet the Feebles
Santa Sangre
O Lucky Man!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Watership Down (1978 ) haunted and weirded me out for years because they made us watch it in grade 3.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

VCL XI said:


> _Tideland_


Thanks a bunch, I'm going to watch it now I think...


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Shoot4theStars said:


> Watership Down (1978 ) haunted and weirded me out for years because they made us watch it in grade 3.


You're just lucky they didn't show Plague Dogs in your third grade class.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

santa sangre, killer klowns from outer space, jack frost 2 (lol), antichrist, most dario argento movies...


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Tugwahquah said:


> "The Human Centipede" Is by far the weirdest, sickest movie of all time.
> 
> ukeukeuke
> 
> I didn't actually watch it because it was the grossest!


Yeah, it was pretty damn awful. I don't know why that guy made me watch it. I can't believe anyone would have such a sick mind as to actually think of an idea like that for a movie. Seriously, if anyone is reading this thinking "All this talk is intriguing, I HAVE to see it now", DON'T. It's not sick in a good way. You'll lose faith in all humanity after seeing it. I should have stopped watching 10 minutes in, but I didn't have that option. I had to watch the whole damn thing, and it traumatized me for life.


----------



## muse87 (Jan 30, 2007)

The Forbidden Zone


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Definitely not the weirdest, but off the top of my head Man Bites Dog is up there for sick hilarity.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

danberado said:


> You're just lucky they didn't show Plague Dogs in your third grade class.


+1


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Deception


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Tugwahquah said:


> "The Human Centipede" Is by far the weirdest, sickest movie of all time.
> 
> ukeukeuke
> 
> I didn't actually watch it because it was the grossest!


That was a comedy. I laughed through the whole thing.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Eraser Head, and Bruno. xD


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Fear and loathing in las vegas, talk about a loopy movie :lol


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Most of the moves you guys mentioned are weird to me as well. Also *Hard Candy* was pretty messed up, with Ellen Page.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

Rosedubh said:


> Most of the moves you guys mentioned are weird to me as well. Also *Hard Candy* was pretty messed up, with Ellen Page.


I actually watched that... I felt sorry for the guy when he got his _you know what_ put in the shredder. Was thinking that girl was mad lucky for outsmarting someone like that so many times.

Ichi the Killer <---


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Teeth :um


----------



## caramelnutlog (Jun 28, 2011)

*Gummo*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119237/


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Wisconsin Death Trip isn't weird on the surface, but it hides a thoroughly strange and surreal core.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I watched Splice the other day. When he friggin DID IT with the creature, ew, and then the ending?! Holy crap...

Didn't see that coming!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Irreversible (2002)

Pretty interesting film, definitely not for the faint of heart.


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Mulholland Dr.
Eraserhead
Koyaanisqatsihttp://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&c...M35DQ&ved=0CCYQvwUoAQ&q=koyaanisqatsi&spell=1 (not really sure why I watched this one)


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

Hank Scorpio said:


> That was a comedy. I laughed through the whole thing.


No, it was a straight up horror movie. Just because the concept was "*icky*" doesn't mean it shouldn't be taken seriously. If they were conjoined through the hip or back no one would have a problem with the movie.


----------



## IsntThisWhere (Jun 17, 2011)

zookeeper said:


> Definitely not the weirdest, but off the top of my head Man Bites Dog is up there for sick hilarity.


I had watched this movie after hearing how disturbing it was. I had to pause it about 15 minutes in to see if it was considered a comedy or if I was insane. 

I, sadly, have been interrupted every time I try to see The Monkees Head. But what I have seen is really weird. But in an awesome (groovy?) way.

Oh, and Eraserhead. That just has to be mentioned.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Those Basket Case films are freaky as hell.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Roman Polanski's _Le Locataire_ (The Tenant), is pretty damn weird.

But also really good.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

The Room lol


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

RobAlister said:


> No, it was a straight up horror movie. Just because the concept was "*icky*" doesn't mean it shouldn't be taken seriously. If they were conjoined through the hip or back no one would have a problem with the movie.


Watch it again and imagine what it must have been like to be one of those actors.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Can't believe no one mentioned Naked Lunch.


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Greaser's Palace.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> Can't believe no one mentioned Naked Lunch.


I can think of at least two things wrong with that title.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

well I haven't seen it, but I've heard about a movie "Cloud 9"

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1037228/


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

Fantastic Planet





Raggedy Ann and Andy: A Musical Adventure





City of Lost Children





Videodrome


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Dark Habits. It's about nuns on LSD.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

A Scanner Darkly and Perfect Blue are two that haven't been mentioned yet


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

I've seen plenty of weird movies in my day...nothing comes close to Visitor Q


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

IsntThisWhere said:


> I had watched this movie after hearing how disturbing it was. I had to pause it about 15 minutes in to see if it was considered a comedy or if I was insane.


I know! I felt very strange because I found it pretty funny.

The same thing happened when I watched american psycho. I thought it was hilarious, but I wasn't sure if that meant I was seriously disturbed in some way. Now I just don't care; it's some funny ****.


----------



## Peony Amaranth (Jul 9, 2011)

shadowmask said:


> Can't believe no one mentioned Naked Lunch.


I have to agree with the Naked Lunch. Absolutely!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Paprika (weird in a very good way).


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

ViLLiO said:


> Being John Malkovich


That film carries the best quote

You don't know how lucky you are being a monkey because consciousness is a terrible curse. I think, I feel, I suffer, and all I ask in turn is the opportunity to do my work, and they won't allow it because I raise issues

Being John Malkovich - 1999


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Tugwahquah said:


> "The Human Centipede" Is by far the weirdest, sickest movie of all time.
> 
> ukeukeuke
> 
> I didn't actually watch it because it was the grossest!


I was waiting to see would this come up - I watched it......I don't see what all the fuss was about is saying it was so awful, yes the concept was not pleasant but as far as films go there is worse....but it is one for the weird list


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

ObamaGoesPostal said:


> Forgot what it's called, but it's about a little girl living with her father on the country. And then he dies and she thinks he is alive, and then some creepy lady comes and sews him and makes him a doll and the old lady has sex with some postal service-guy in a shed. And it ends with a train accident nearby and a woman takes care of the little girl. Pretty ****ing weird movie, if you ask me. :S
> 
> If someone knows the name I would be grateful.


Tideland - one of my favorites when it comes to weird


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Rosedubh said:


> Most of the moves you guys mentioned are weird to me as well. Also *Hard Candy* was pretty messed up, with Ellen Page.


another favorite...Gosh I like weird films


----------



## Zero0 (Jun 8, 2011)

Left Behind.

Weird because even though it is a complete *******ization of theology, people buy into it in droves.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Splice...i didn't know whether to be amused or mildly disturbed.
But it was quite good apart from that xD

Can still remember the random giggling at certain bits in the cinema lol


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Moonwalker

The Room


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

*I love this thread!*

Favorite 'weird' movie:

_Being John Malkovich_-- Charlie Kaufman is an excellent screen-writer.

_Brazil_ is an interesting movie, but it's also incoherent. If I had to vote for a Terry Gilliam movie it would be:

_The Imaginarium of Dr. Parnasus _or_ 12 monkees _both are very good for different reasons.

animation: _'The Wall' and The Cobbler and the Theif_.

one that I have been meaning to rewatch:
_City of the Lost Children_. It stars 'Hellboy'.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

A lot of people think Splice is weird huh. Yeah that movie was probably THE most ****ED up movie I've seen as of yet.

The Fly with Jeff Goldblum was good but it freaked me out equally as well.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Cyrus said:


> Those Basket Case films are freaky as hell.


YES! Basket Case. Ahhhhhh classic 80s horror. Along those same lines... _The Brood _is really interesting. The line "I disgust you don't I?" That still gives me the willies. I still like Hellraiser, though I feel it is technically subpar.

Weird is pretty subjective... I understand where the OP is coming from though. When I think weird I think watchable, strange AND thought provoking. If you want wierd just watch some experimental art films. That won't make them any better though.

Madmax: Beyond Thunderdome is a pretty odd movie too. I am still suprised that it managed to gain such a mainstream audience.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Cooper said:


> Altered States.


Ah, this movie was just...kind of pretty darn amazing.



watashi said:


> Teeth :um


Classic. Freaking classic XD



okcancel said:


> I watched Splice the other day. When he friggin DID IT with the creature, ew, and then the ending?! Holy crap...
> 
> Didn't see that coming!


Yeah. I really really hated that DX

Someone mentioned Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas earlier in the thread. That movie doesn't even phase me. One of my favorites, but um...yeah, trippy movies...bring it on!


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

anymouse said:


> reminds me, time to go watch it again. :b


xD i haven't seen it in a while, last time i watched it me and my friend were very amused by the whole thing.
Another, is Eden Log. I had no idea what was going on ;-;


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

anymouse said:


> yeah, at first it was annoying. but then it got really interesting. why do people have to give away the plot and stuff on these boards though?


i havent noticed lol, but come to think of it. i've seen alot of strange films o.o
Insidious was strange, but really good xD


----------



## Arbor (Jun 17, 2009)

zardoz


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Bad weird:
A Christmas Carol (2009) is one of the weirdest movies I've seen!

Good weird:
Napoleon Dynamite. Gosh!


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Begotten
House



Bonzu said:


> Holy Mountain
> El Topo





ShyViolet said:


> Santa Sangre


Yeah, anything by Alejandro Jodorowsky is weird and amazing and beautiful. Santa Sangre is my favorite.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Antichrist.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Did anyone else find "Winter's Bone" a very weird movie? 

Not because it was crazy or hard to follow but because the tone and atmosphere and strange view of the rural community. It was very unique.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Cannibal Holocaust uke (more like disturbing rather than weird)
Pi


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Mr. Nobody was pretty bizarre. Good mind**** of a movie that was.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

A movie called rubber, it was about a tire that kills people with telepathic powers.... I'm not even kidding, it's about a tire who randomly comes to life in the middle of the desert and becomes a telepathic serial killer... He kills people by blowing there heads up, and stuff.

That movie was such a mindf**k.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

The Tree of Life

What the hell did I just watch. The dinosaurs were the best part.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

2001: A Space Odyssey.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I've heard about another weird movie: Teeth.

It's about some girl having "teeth" in her vagina.. :wtf


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

crystaltears said:


> I've heard about another weird movie: Teeth.
> 
> It's about some girl having "teeth" in her vagina.. :wtf


I think I dated her once. The whole relationship was kind of painful. In so many ways.


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

the science of sleep


----------



## mirry (Jul 20, 2011)

For me it's a tie between:
Zardoz
Gummo
Tideland
Bug


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Burning Palms, it's like crazy weird.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the cabinet of Dr. Caligari. wish I'd never seen it. (god I am so pretentious)


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

A Serbian Film 
The Cell
Babel
A few Spanish language ones I can't remember the names of, if I remember I'll update this.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

leonardess said:


> the cabinet of Dr. Caligari. wish I'd never seen it. (god I am so pretentious)


I love that movie what a twist at the end! Certainly a weird one the sets are so surreal there's nothing quite like that movie.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

-The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover

-Natural Born Killers

Both films were incomprehensible piles of crap. They still stand out in my mind even though I only saw each of them once between 15-22 years ago.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Clockwork orange was strange!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Eraserhead and:



Dane said:


> 2001: A Space Odyssey.


Throughout both films, I was thinking 'wtf?' the entire time. I enjoyed the weirdness though, it was refreshing.


----------



## Cornerstone (Jun 30, 2011)

when i saw the thread title i thought of "being john malkovich" That movie makes me physically ill.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

lissa530 said:


> Clockwork orange was strange!


I forgot all about that classic pile of crap.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

nines


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

Believe me these are the weirdest movies i've seen, generally because they're random as ****/unbelieveably bad like ''wtf just happened??''

5 Across The Eyes
The People Under The Stairs
Mum & Dad (weird english film, memorable scenes is the Dad masturbating into someones liver/kidney I think it was but i'm not sure)


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

crystaltears said:


> I've heard about another weird movie: Teeth.
> 
> It's about some girl having "teeth" in her vagina.. :wtf


this, effin netflix


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

The Clockwork Orange, that movie is beyond weird.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Fantastic Planet...it may have been topped last weekend by the movie Salo, but my friends and I made my one friend turn it off because we didn't want to see it cause it was that messed up.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Another weird movie that I was thinking of recently is called Waking Life. It has a very unique visual style, and presents a lot of ideas.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

NumeroUno said:


> Believe me these are the weirdest movies i've seen, generally because they're random as ****/unbelieveably bad like ''wtf just happened??''
> 
> 5 Across The Eyes
> The People Under The Stairs
> *Mum & Dad (weird english film, memorable scenes is the Dad masturbating into someones liver/kidney I think it was but i'm not sure)*


:lol That was a strange one. They filmed most of this literally a few streets away from me, I'd recommend it if you're into the twisted stuff.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I remember taking an English class with a professor who was really into Dr. Seuss, and she had us watch a movie from the 50s that he wrote the screenplay for. It was called "The 5,000 Fingers of Dr. T" or something. 

It was so weird...I barely remember any of it, except that there was a little kid who ended up in some kind of creepy fantasy world that was run by his evil piano teacher. The kid had to wear a hat that had a hand coming out of the top of it for some reason...yeah idk. Like I said, it was weird.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Vanilllabb said:


> Burning Palms, it's like crazy weird.


Rented that this week, after seeing it mentioned here a couple times. The weirdest thing is that they didn't even bother with some sort of denouement for any of the segments. They could have just called it _Wait...What?: The Movie_.

Going to post _Possession _now_, _because it's the best ever:


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

mcmuffinme said:


> Fantastic Planet...it may have been topped last weekend by the movie Salo, but my friends and I made my one friend turn it off because we didn't want to see it cause it was that messed up.


_Fantastic Planet_ is weird movie I love. Mainly for the soundtrack and artistic value of it, not because it was weird. Had the whole late 60's/early 70's vintage feel.

_Gummo_ and most weird movies by Harmony Korine. Gummo was so weird but after a while I kind of understood what he was trying to do it didn't bother me as much (okay, the retarded sister scene still bothers me) Yeesh. I also had an odd familiarity with it since I've lived in areas like that. :um _Ken Park_ however was a little too much for me.

Most David Lynch movies have a kind of weirdness to then that I like. Like _Blue Velvet. _Haven't watched that many movies as of recently so I'll have to reevaluate all the weird movies I've seen.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Visioneers was really weird to me


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Perfume; the story of a murderer was pretty wierd

I saw wrist cutters: a love story and shpwed some friends it and they all said i was weird and didnt understand....


----------



## ponyo (Sep 1, 2009)

_The End of Evangelion_


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Most disturbing: A Serbian Film
Most mind****: Primer


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Cat Montgomery said:


> Most mind****: Primer


^Oh man, Primer is great. Love that movie.

The weirdest movie I've ever seen is probably Taxidermia. Don't watch Taxidermia.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

tranquildream said:


> the science of sleep


I'm a big fan of Gael Garcia Bernal, but that was a terrible movie.

I may need to to check out "A Serbian Film" one of these days. I've heard people on this forum and others go on about how messed up it is. I'm interested to see what all the hype is about. "Bad Boy Bubby" is one of the strangest films I've ever seen. It's a really enjoyable movie to watch, but there are certain parts throughout that will leave you speechless.


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

AK32 said:


> The Clockwork Orange, that movie is beyond weird.


I am terrified to even watch that movie.

The weirdest that I've ever seen? I've actually seen quite a few but these 3 stand out for me:
Zora Is My Name!
The Wave




 - bad quality, sorry about that. Doesn't make it any less hilarious though.
Whale Rider


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Two girls, one cup...

Oh that doesn't count. 

I would have to say...teeth or what ever it's called. Neverrrrrr again...uhhhhh uhhh..noooo.


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

Wrong turn 2... that **** was greasy


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

House of a Thousand Corpses- weird horror movie, I was kind of creeped out by a few parts



crystaltears said:


> I've heard about another weird movie: Teeth. It's about some girl having "teeth" in her vagina.. :wtf


Yeah that movie was pretty unusual lol


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

JustKittenRightMeow said:


> Two girls, one cup...


It's the WEIRDEST movie, not the HOTTEST!


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

Space is the Place!


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Audition and Old Boy.

Those Japanese sure know how to make things weird...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Enter the Void


----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet (Jul 22, 2011)

The Fourth Kind

I'm actually torn between weird or suckish... maybe a lil bit of both.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

Lanter said:


> Audition and Old Boy.
> 
> Those Japanese sure know how to make things weird...


Old Boy for sure, one hell of a movie though. And that's korean.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Antichrist


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

The Orphan, People Under the Stairs, Hatchet 2, Bloody Mary, Stanley Kubricks the Shining, The Stand, Stephen Kings IT, the Tommyknockers, the Langoliers, Badmoon, Silver Bullet, Salemns Lot from 1979


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

The Idiots.



> A group of perfectly intelligent young people decide to react to society's cult of an aimless, non-creative and non-responsible form of intelligence by living together in a community of "idiots". Their main activity becomes going out into the world of "normal" people and pretending to be mentally retarded. They take advantage of this situation to create anarchy everywhere they go and try by every possible means to make people annoyed, disturbed, miserable, ridiculous, angered, and shocked. The films start as they recruit a new lost soul and introduced her to their megalomaniac leader.


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

man its gotta be Leprachaun 5 in da hood...hahahahah


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

aw1993 said:


> man its gotta be Leprachaun 5 in da hood...hahahahah


Horrible... horrible movie. It's in the same category as Troll 2 of movies that are so bad that they're almost good.


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Strangest movie I ever watched? It has to be Dogma,simply because it starred Alan Rickman,Ben Affleck and Matt Damon as earthbound angels without sexual organs(Affleck and Damon's characters were murderous too) and it also starred Alanis Morisette as God.Yes, that was weird..


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

I can only think of Kung Fu Hustle right now, but I'm sure that's not the weirdest I've seen thus far.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh, probably Tokyo Gore Police as well.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Gummo and Ken Park.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Enter the Void.

Even the trailer is weird:


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Human Centipede. 

Strangest, sickest film ever. God knows who came up with the idea!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Johny said:


> The Tree of Life
> 
> What the hell did I just watch. The dinosaurs were the best part.


Oh my...I went to the cinema to see that and thought the same thing....I though I was being brain washed or something, walked out just in case I was- but yes the dinosaurs were the best part.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Pi - though it wasn't weiod it was strange, I need to watch the ending again as I fell asleep and then do some reading into the background of the film 

But I have been thinking I want to watch the films on this list that I have not seen as I do like oddness!


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> You've probably seen these...
> 
> *Requiem for a dream*, not because of content but the style of the director. The music and effects were very odd.
> 
> *Mulholland Drive*. I didn't have any notion of what I getting myself into when I first started it. (It didn't help that I watched it right after requiem)


Yeah, definitely Mulholland Drive.


----------



## game nerd (Aug 15, 2011)

*Triangle*, weird mind**** movie. It was ok.

*Birdemic* lol. So weird and so bad XD If you watch it, get the Rifftrax.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Jaws


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

aw1993 said:


> man its gotta be Leprachaun 5 in da hood...hahahahah


I was thrilled when i found this movie for 1 dollar at a local store. Best investment ever.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

Black Swan


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Super was pretty weird


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Alice ( 1988 ) Original title "Neco z Alenky"

It was Directed by *Jan Svankmajer *

It's a stop motion used with live action based on Lewis Carroll's novel "Alice in Wonderland" 
Very cool flim odd as hell but very cool, and the stop motion is WOW!


----------



## Xlostcausekid13 (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Picnic At Hanging Rock
Long Weekend
The Shout
The Last Wave


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Belle du Jour


----------



## Ih8Hondas (Aug 29, 2011)

Pink Floyd: The Wall. It was like two hour acid trip without the acid. Weird as hell but pretty flipping cool too.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Probably Mulholland Drive


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Heavy Metal :shock

Or A Scanner Darkly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Probably Jacob's Ladder


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> I just watched Waking Life the other night, which I found to be pretty weird. Also, Salvador Dali's _Un Chien Andalou_.


Lol, _Waking Life_? Oh, past me.

Right now it's a tossup between Holy Motors or Lynch's short film The Grandmother.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

The Divine Enforcer was pretty unusual....but amusing. I guess.


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Another Lynch one - Eraserhead. Worsened my depression tenfold.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

nopersonoperating said:


> The Divine Enforcer was pretty unusual....but amusing. I guess.


I looked up the plot. Hilarious!



ironjellyfish said:


> Another Lynch one - Eraserhead. Worsened my depression tenfold.


Yeah, that one is definitely top 10. Sorry that it had that effect on you though. 
I think Inland Empire and The Grandmother beat it in weirdness, imo.



Raephex said:


> Dogtooth is the weirdest I can remember.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I've read a description of that before and I think I'll stay away from that one. lol


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Mc Borg said:


> I think Inland Empire and The Grandmother beat it in weirdness, imo.


Okay, I might check those out one of these days. Thanks man.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

human centipede?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

moveon said:


> I was thrilled when i found this movie for 1 dollar at a local store. Best investment ever.


A couple years ago I found the whole subspecies box set for 4 dollar at the dollar general.

I was practically jumping up and down with excitement.:smile2:


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Dreamcatcher, awful movie :lol


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Willard and Her.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Mine is probably _The Holy Mountain_. It was just layers upon layers of bizarre, but that's avant-garde for you. I can appreciate the artistry behind it sometimes, but I still prefer movies to have some degree of clarity and direction.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Lemme think... I imagine Fear & Loathing and Donnie Darko are on here.

Stay - I thought it was a ghost movie, but it's much more weird than that.








My favorite Gosling film. Yes, even more than Drive.

Nowhere is pretty damned weird.








Bizarro sexual movie. One of my favorites from Duval.

Jacob's Ladder








One of my favorites from Tim Robbins. It's a psychological thriller more than horror, though there's some disturbing, effed up scenes, about PTSD (specifically for Vietnam vets).

Brain Damage








Henenlotter's best, imo. Psychosexual, scifi horror. Which is kind of also funny.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Shooterrr said:


> Gummo and Ken Park.


I kinda like those ones lol



Raephex said:


> Dogtooth is the weirdest I can remember.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that was a pretty weird one..


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Mine would be visitor q


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Broke-back mountain, it was very uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## luckeyboy (Jan 31, 2016)

don jon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Ones that come to my mind right now.. The Zero Theorem, Holy Motors (as someone above pointed out), and Valhalla Rising. My mind was just left with a ? after watching them. Maybe I'm just stupid. But I will not bother to watch them again to understand them. 

Mr Nobody is another one, but I liked that movie a lot. 

Shane Carruth also does weird films. Films he did are Primer, Upstream Color and The Modern Ocean. All of his movies are weird and extremely difficult and brain whacking to understand.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*weird is paramount*

no Bridget Jones

morbid horror

more..

Not Social unless it really is really, really profoundly weird

Wrong Turn 2


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Blue Dino said:


> Ones that come to my mind right now.. The Zero Theorem, Holy Motors (as someone above pointed out), and Valhalla Rising. My mind was just left with a ? after watching them. Maybe I'm just stupid. But I will not bother to watch them again to understand them.
> 
> Mr Nobody is another one, but I liked that movie a lot.
> 
> Shane Carruth also does weird films. Films he did are Primer, Upstream Color and The Modern Ocean. All of his movies are weird and extremely difficult and brain whacking to understand.


Good taste! I loved Mr. Nobody. Shane Carruth is one of my favorite directors and Upstream Color is in my top 10. I'm really excited for The Modern Ocean (if it even gets made). The Zero Theorem has been on my to watch list for some time now. Tideland and Brazil (other Gilliam films) would fit well into this thread (actually, I think they've already been mentioned). I'll look into Valhalla Rising, based off of the other movies you mentioned.

As for Holy Motors. I think it's the only movie I've seen that after watching it, I couldn't make _any_ sense out of it. None. But I still loved every minute of it.  
The movie Wrong (director of Rubber) might be the only other one that comes close to being as incomprehensible, but I thought it was more of randomness for the sake of being random and didn't really like it. Holy Motors is just _so_ good to look at, even if there isn't much sense to be made. 
@Spindrift
Most definitely. The Holy Mountain is insane.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Naked Lunch

There's at least two things wrong with that title.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eraserhead


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Naked Lunch
> 
> There's at least two things wrong with that title.


Yes. Good choice.


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Eraserhead, Mulholland Drive, Inland Empire (David Lynch is a genius). 
Last year at Marienbad and 2001: A Space Odyssey are the other ones. I'd like to watch Pi, Persona and a few others. 
Oh, Brazil was also kinda strange. Love all of these films.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Naked Lunch was pretty damn out there


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't think I've ever seen anything weirder than Videodrome. I didn't get it at all and really didn't care for it. I found A Clockwork Orange to be too weird. I guess I'm not a fan of movies that try to tell stories that could be very straightforward in bizarre ways. But at least A Clockwork Orange did kind of explain itself at the end. It was still too weird and just plain goofy for my taste. 

Usually if I'm watching something and I have to think about the fact that it's weird, I don't finish watching it. I hate weird movies.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

Delicatessen http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0101700/
Even stranger when you watch it when you're 10 years old, I didn't have a clue what was going on.

The People Under the Stairs http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0105121/
Another odd film to watch when you shouldn't. I miss those Channel 4 nights


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 5, 2016)

Did anyone mention "Blue Velvet?"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

CaptainMarvel said:


> Did anyone mention "Blue Velvet?"






 @Ghossts
Good taste! Check out Hour of the Wolf if you haven't. I liked it more than Persona.


----------



## reese444 (Dec 28, 2016)

Seven Pounds. The movie where Will Smith gives all his organs away? yeah that one


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Speed racer. That was a trippy piece of sh*t. So weird. A computer animated mess that hurt my eyes.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Probably 'Eraserhead'


----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

For me it's a tie between Tusk and Mother!. Probably Mother! that movie will leave you feeling :con :wtf.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Meet the Feebles

It's like a snuff/porn version of the Muppets. On acid! :eyes










I miss old Peter Jackson :crying:

Hollywood totally neutered him.

Psst you can watch the whole movie for a limited time (kudos to the person that uploaded this. Although I'm not sure it will stay for long):


----------



## mimi2772 (Sep 25, 2017)

abc's of death. ****in weird as hell


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

just watched Suicide Club. It should probably make a weird movie list.

There's another film that I can't recall. But it's some kind of monster in the wall that helps a guy become more successful and at some point, the guy ends up having sex with it through a hole in the wall.

Also:

Pin(1988 )
Society(1989)
Tusk(2014)
Seul Contre Tous/I Stand Alone(1998 )
Under the Skin (2013)-equally weird and interesting.



lostx00xsoul said:


> For me it's a tie between Tusk and Mother!. Probably Mother! that movie will leave you feeling :con :wtf.


Tusk was messed up lol.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Freaked was pretty weird. Antiviral was very strange, as was The Similars but that one was also excellent!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

@cat001

Yeah, Antiviral was weird. Good film.

A cure for Wellness(2016) is kind of strange too.


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

Clockwork Orange - I saw half of it when I was a kid, then I just thought "what the... How someone even thought about creating something like this, what that does even mean..."
Now I think I need to watch it again as an adult lol...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

House (ハウス, Hausu) is a 1977 Japanese comedy horror film directed and produced by Nobuhiko Obayashi. The film stars mostly amateur actors.

That was a ****ing weird movie!


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Sombre. Directed by Philippe Grandrieux.
A too weird and dark movie. I recommend.




https://www.google.com.br/search?cl...AhUEkpAKHTYlAUwQmxMIoQEoATAU&biw=1317&bih=671


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Rubber sucked but it's pretty weird. For those interested it's about a murderous car tire.


----------



## Felidae (Feb 25, 2014)

Rubber : A homicidal car tire, discovering it has destructive psionic power, sets its sights on a desert town once a mysterious woman becomes its obsession.


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

The british movie Aaaaaaaah! is a weird one. It is set in our modern day technological world but humans have never learned to speak. They grunt and act like chimps. So there is no dialogue in the whole movie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

This isn't technically a movie but it's pretty much the same duration as one so..

It's a show/book from Stephen King called The Langoliers made in 1995. IMDB categorizes it as horror, mystery, and sci-fi. It's a really weird but cool movie. I've watched it over a dozen times now and I still don't really understand everything. 
It's about passengers on a plane disappearing during a flight (literally while the plane is still in the air) but a few people were left behind and they are trying to figure out what happened.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Felidae said:


> Rubber : A homicidal car tire, discovering it has destructive psionic power, sets its sights on a desert town once a mysterious woman becomes its obsession.


Lol yeah, had a good time watching it at the time.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

The Science Of Sleep and I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Nitwit by Xan Price.

any David Lynch I guess.. most Cronenberg movies....Tokyo Gore Police...Mind Game.... Cat Soup.... When Black Birds Fly.... Where the dead go to die...Funky forest


OFf the top of my head


----------



## NovaBubble (Oct 30, 2017)

The Neon Demon was so weird that I wish I could unwatch it because for the majority of the movie I was extremely perplexed and disturbed at what the heck I was watching.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

NovaBubble said:


> The Neon Demon was so weird that I wish I could unwatch it because for the majority of the movie I was extremely perplexed and disturbed at what the heck I was watching.


>>>>>>>


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Salo


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Mother. 

I get the movie was more about symbolism rather than the story, but what the motherf**k?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I haven't seen many weird films, so I guess off the top of my head Being John Malkovich, though it isn't that weird.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Jack Frost 2: Revenge of the Mutant Killer Snowman

I somehow ran into this movie just flipping channels as a teen. I thought it was a sequel to the childrens movie Frost so imagine my surprise at running into this insane b-rated horror movie. The highlight for me was the twist ending where the mutant snowman (woman?) gives birth to a baby mutant snowman, blood and everything.

I'm sure there were others. I like watching really bad/weird movies intentionally sometimes.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5252624/

this one was pretty good.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Dogtooth :blank

It was both very out there and creepy at the same time.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

to me is Cube 2 Hypercube
to this day no one of the ones i shown this to have even understand why the things happen in it


----------

